# Red Belly Or No?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey I bought this piranha at my local pet store about 3 weeks or 2 weeks ago. I am sure it is a piranha but shows no sign of a red belly, could you tell me what your opinion is?
p.s I could only get a pic of him in the net cuz i kept getting unclear pictures


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

We'll need a clearer flank pic to id this fish


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

FEEFA said:


> We'll need a clearer flank pic to id this fish


how do you suggest I take the picture, my blackberry is blurry when it is close up


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

Better lighting is a good way


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yes thats a baby red. the pic clearsup some when u click on it even though its tiny.


----------



## kanito107 (Feb 1, 2011)

It does look like a red. Although you won't see any signs of a red belly until about 3 inches. My two biggest reds just started to get a hint or orange on they're bellies


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Tensa said:


> yes thats a baby red. the pic clearsup some when u click on it even though its tiny.


YES.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah, it looks like your typical baby red!....


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah it looks like a red to me just give it a good diet and his red will start to show.


----------

